# PC-Sicherheit



## Testare (17. November 2009)

Hallöle,

da ich bereits oft und recht gut helfen konnte, fasse ich hier nochmal alles zusammen, was im Zusammenhang mit PC-Sicherheit relevant ist und was man tun kann/sollte, um bei Befall des PCs alles wieder ins Lot zu bringen.



*Schutz:*

1: Grundsätzlich ist die Wahl des Virenscanners eine Frage des Geschmacks. 100% Schutz bietet keiner. Allerdings gilt als Faustformel: Freeware unterliegt Bezahlversionen.
Da man eh schon rund 13 Euro im Monat für WoW zahlt, sollten die 2-3 Euro/Monat für eine 1-Jahreslizenz eines guten Scanners nicht so weh tun.
Gute Ergebnisse bei nicht zu hoher Auslastung des PCs bieten Kaspersky und AntiVir - beide sind nicht so teuer. Ausserdem spart man sich so oft die Installation zusätzlicher Tools wie Addaware oder Spybot.

2: Programme aktuell halten. 
Gerade Flashplayer und co sind zwar supergeil für Websites, aber auch ein genialer Weg, Schadcode einzuschleusen. Gerade Freeware-Scanner schlagen hier zu selten Alarm, und auch bezahlte Scanner sind Anfangs relativ hilflos - denn Virenscanner und co REAGIEREN nur auf bereits bekannte Bedrohungen. Der sicherste Weg: Programme immer aktuell halten, dann minimiert man Risiken.

3: Brain.Exe
Hirn ein! Phishing ist eine sehr erfolgreiche Variante, um an Daten zu kommen. Hier schützt im Grunde nur der gesunde Menschenverstand - Mailanhänge nicht unbesehen öffnen, unbekannte Programme die sich installieren wollen um zu helfen ablehnen etc.

4: Wenige Addons bei WoW!
Je weniger Addons man nutzt umso geringer das Risiko - denn auch hier verstecken sich Schädlinge. Da der Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Erfolg recht gering ist, ist das Risiko relativ gering, aber warum Addon xyz nutzen wenn es nicht wirklich notwendig ist?
Inbesondere Autoupdater wie der Curseclient und Wowmatrix sind relativ unnötig und ein potentielles Einfalltor für Schadprogramme, da hier oft die Scanner etc umgangen werden. Lieber manuell updaten - und lieber nicht mehr von curse, da sind in den letzten Wochen/Monaten zu viele Schädlinge umhergegangen. Buffed war bisher recht sauber und bietet auch alles was man braucht.

5: Instant Messenger wie ICQ und AIM und co
Auch potentielle Scheunentore für Schadprogramme. Wenn man diese nutzt, dann wenn irgend möglich, in den höchsten Sicherheitseinstellungen und möglichst nicht parallell mit WoW laufen lassen.

6: Internetexplorer aus!
Auch wenn Firefox längst nicht sicher ist, so minimiert man auch hier Risiken - die meisten Menschen nutzen den Internetexplorer, dementsprechend gibt es hier wesentlich mehr Angriffe.


*
Mein PC hat nen Schädling? Was? Aber Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden, bin doch sauber?*

*Hijackthis !*
Kostenloses Programm, sehr gut um den eignen Rechner zusätzlich ab und an zu scannen.
Man lässt es als Administrator laufen und schaut HIER:
http://hijackthis.de/index.php?langselect=english#anl
Einträge, die rot markiert sind, kann man checken - ganz easy, einfach zB wenn da steht "gamethief" am Ende einer angemeckerten Zeile, man googelt diesen Begriff.
Meist sieht man dann schon in wenigen Zeilen, woher die Bedrohung kommt, was sie anrichtet und wie man sie loswird ohne das ganze System neu aufzusetzen.
Manche Trojaner installieren sich, klauen die Daten und vernichten sich quasi selber - bei Hijackthis sieht man dennoch die Spuren, die diese hinterlassen haben. Sehr hilfreich, um sich zukünftig besser zu schützen.





Noch ein Hinweis speziell zu WoW: 
1: Authetificator erhöht die Sicherheit immens.
2: Niemals Acc sharen. Abgesehen davon dass Blizzard dies ungerne sieht ist es einfach ein riesiges Risiko. 
3: Wenn eine E-Mail auf den ersten Blick aussieht wie von Blizzard muss sie nicht von Blizzard kommen - Fragen wie die nach dem CD Key und der Geheimfrage sollten Euch zumindest nachschauen lassen, ob es wirklich eine offizielle Mail ist.


----------



## Raaandy (17. November 2009)

windows xp kunden sollten sich in jedem fall ein passwort nehmen um ihren pc zu schützen.


----------



## Ocian (17. November 2009)

Gehört eher in PC Technik als in den WoW Bereich.
Es geht ja um die grundsätzliche Sicherheit.


----------



## Testare (17. November 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Gehört eher in PC Technik als in den WoW Bereich.
> Es geht ja um die grundsätzliche Sicherheit.



Nein, eben nicht - schau Dir bitte die ganzen Hilfegesuche hier an, die meisten schauen hier nach statt im Technikbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (17. November 2009)

dafür kann ja aber buffed nix, das die user nur ein forum teil kennen =)


----------



## Testare (17. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> dafür kann ja aber buffed nix, das die user nur ein forum teil kennen =)



Schon richtig... Andererseits ist es wirklich frustrierend, man hilft einem User und 5 andere überlesen die Tips... Das ist wie wenn man seiner Ehefrau was sagt - die kapieren auch nie was man sagt....


----------



## Rethelion (17. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Schon richtig... Andererseits ist es wirklich frustrierend, man hilft einem User und 5 andere überlesen die Tips... Das ist wie wenn man seiner Ehefrau was sagt - die kapieren auch nie was man sagt....


 
Ist es nicht generell frustrierend im WoW-Forum jemandem zu helfen, der ein Malware Problem hat? Ein hilfreicher Post geht unter 15 unnützen, beleidigenden oder einfach nur dummen Antworten unter; und dadurch dass jeder etwas anderes behauptet ist es für den TE eh schon schwer die richtigen Antworten rauszulesen.

So ein Thread wie dieser müsste schon Sticky und geschlossen sein, damit er den Usern hilft ;D


----------



## Testare (17. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ist es nicht generell frustrierend im WoW-Forum jemandem zu helfen, der ein Malware Problem hat? Ein hilfreicher Post geht unter 15 unnützen, beleidigenden oder einfach nur dummen Antworten unter; und dadurch dass jeder etwas anderes behauptet ist es für den TE eh schon schwer die richtigen Antworten rauszulesen.
> 
> So ein Thread wie dieser müsste schon Sticky und geschlossen sein, damit er den Usern hilft ;D



Darum hatte ich ja gebten, wurde hierhin verschoben war das Ergebnis^^


----------



## Dagonzo (18. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> 6: Internetexplorer aus!
> Auch wenn Firefox längst nicht sicher ist, so minimiert man auch hier Risiken - die meisten Menschen nutzen den Internetexplorer, dementsprechend gibt es hier wesentlich mehr Angriffe.



Nett geschrieben, aber bei Punkt 6 ist es definitiv nicht mehr so. Die meisten Sicherheitslücken weist mittlerweile der Firefox-Browser auf. Grund ist das es mittlerweile die meisten (Privat) nutzen und deswegen sich die Hacker mehr auf diesen konzentrieren. 
In Firmen ist nach wie vor der IE der meist genutzte.


----------



## Rethelion (18. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nett geschrieben, aber bei Punkt 6 ist es definitiv nicht mehr so. Die meisten Sicherheitslücken weist mittlerweile der Firefox-Browser auf. Grund ist das es mittlerweile die meisten (Privat) nutzen und deswegen sich die Hacker mehr auf diesen konzentrieren.
> In Firmen ist nach wie vor der IE der meist genutzte.



Deswegen installiert man auf dem Firefox auch Noscript und Adblock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. November 2009)

Also ich nutze sicherlich auch privat kein Firefox. Da ich mit dem IE noch nie Probleme hatte, sehe ich auch keinen Grund zu wechseln. Das sehen Firmen genau so, wo fast ausschliesslich nur der IE genutzt wird.


----------



## Testare (21. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich nutze sicherlich auch privat kein Firefox. Da ich mit dem IE noch nie Probleme hatte, sehe ich auch keinen Grund zu wechseln. Das sehen Firmen genau so, wo fast ausschliesslich nur der IE genutzt wird.



Prinzipiell hast Du nicht Unrecht, keine Frage.
Dennoch ist der Firefox sicherer, so komisch das auch sein mag - die Menge der Sicherheitslücken ist zwar größer, dafür werden sie allerdings auch schneller und effektiver geschlossen. Und Hauptziel der automatischen Programme ist immer noch bzw wieder der IE.  
Aber wenn man Punkt 1-5 beachtet hat sollte es eh egal sein womit man ins Netz geht^^


----------



## Xerivor (22. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast Du nicht Unrecht, keine Frage.
> Dennoch ist der Firefox sicherer, so komisch das auch sein mag - die Menge der Sicherheitslücken ist zwar größer, dafür werden sie allerdings auch schneller und effektiver geschlossen. Und Hauptziel der automatischen Programme ist immer noch bzw wieder der IE.
> Aber wenn man Punkt 1-5 beachtet hat sollte es eh egal sein womit man ins Netz geht^^



Und Mozilla verschweigt die Sicherheitslücken nicht wie es bei MS der Fall sein soll. Nach dem Motto.. solang sie nicht ausgenutzt werden muss man sie ja auch nicht fixen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (23. November 2009)

Quelle deiner Vermutung ist was/wer ?


----------



## Xerivor (23. November 2009)

u.a. Chip


----------



## Testare (24. November 2009)

Bezüglich der Browserfrage:

IBM (Und die sind an Sicherheit wirklich interessiert, ist schliesslich einer der Geschäftszweige, die am stärksten Gewinn erwirtschaften) empfiehlt auch den Firefox. 

Allerdings, wie bereits oben gesagt: Im Grunde ists egal welchen Browser man nutzt, wenn man die anderen Sicherheitstips beherzigt ist man RELATIV sicher.

Relativ deshalb weil JEDES System knackbar ist - nur werden selbstverständlich die Systeme bevorzugt, die bei kleinstem Aufwand großen Effekt versprechen. Und den Aufwand hat man mit den Tips schon recht ordentlih erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. November 2009)

ich würd vielicht noch sandboxi  empfehlen zum sicheren surfen unso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (28. November 2009)

Ich kann von mir aus auch noch das neuste Norten empfehlen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen zieht es nicht wirklich viel CPU und bis jetzt (habs schon seit 2 Jahren) ist noch nie wirklich was mit meinem PC gewesen obwohl ich hier und da mal in Gefahr war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mann kann noch hinzufügen: Der Menschenverstand ist immer noch der Beste Vierenschutz =)


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. November 2009)

Also finde Panda Cloud Antivir super^^

hat bei mir in paar Minuten (schneller Scan) 73 Trojaner erkannt 
und evrbrauchtnicht viel RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (28. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also finde Panda Cloud Antivir super^^
> 
> hat bei mir in paar Minuten (schneller Scan) 73 Trojaner erkannt
> und evrbrauchtnicht viel RAM
> ...



Das es wenig RAM verbraucht liegt daran, dass PCA alles auf die Panda-Server auslagert; zieh mals Internetkabel und schon bist du ungeschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Signaturbasierte Erkennung ist nicht alles.

Ich bleib bei Norton, da fühl ich mich wirklich(und das sollte man normal nicht sagen) sicher. Wenn ein Programm sogar die Ausführung von Trojanern verhindert wofür es noch nicht einmal Signaturen gibt, dann bin ich mit ihm zufrieden^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also finde Panda Cloud Antivir super^^
> 
> hat bei mir in paar Minuten (schneller Scan) 73 Trojaner erkannt
> und evrbrauchtnicht viel RAM
> ...





hmmm wie bekommt man den 73 trojaner auf sein rechener Oo


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. November 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> hmmm wie bekommt man den 73 trojaner auf sein rechener Oo




Oh sorry es sind 75 aber auch Sachen die mit dem Inetrnet nur zu tun haben.


----------



## Xerivor (28. November 2009)

Bei 75 Trojanern o.ä. liegt das wohl eher an der brain.exe und nicht am Anti Virus Programm...^^


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Bei 75 Trojanern o.ä. liegt das wohl eher an der brain.exe und nicht am Anti Virus Programm...^^


qft


----------



## Rethelion (28. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Bei 75 Trojanern o.ä. liegt das wohl eher an der brain.exe und nicht am Anti Virus Programm...^^



Neben dem Zitat; hast du den PC danach neu aufgesetzt oder vertraust du da auf PCA?


----------



## Ogil (28. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich meint er nicht wirklich Trojaner sondern andere Bedrohungen wie z.B. "tracking cookies"...


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint er nicht wirklich Trojaner sondern andere Bedrohungen wie z.B. "tracking cookies"...



Nein 75 Trojaner und 16 tracking Cookies^^


----------



## Rethelion (28. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> hast du den PC danach neu aufgesetzt oder vertraust du da auf PCA?


?-?


----------



## Grushdak (28. November 2009)

Danke, Testare, für die ausführliche Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings habe ich dazu noch paar Gedanken ....

Wie wäre es, wenn man gerade dieses Topic forenweit als Sticky setzt.
Daß heißt, daß es quasi in jedem Foren-Hauptbereich angepinnt wird.
So wird das z.B. bei Ubissoft (Morrowind) gemacht - und es zahlte/zahlt sich sehr aus.

Desweiteren gibt es noch so einige sachen, die man möglichst auf dem PC meiden sollte.
Gut, ich weiß nicht, wie die Programme weiterentwickelt wurden, wie sicher sie heute sind -
da ich sie aufgrund großer Sicherheitslücken von meinem PC verbannt habe.

Da wären z.B. der DivX Player (war zumindest mal die reinste Spyware)
Als Alternative gibt es z.b. auch n sicheres Miniprogramm, welche die Codecs in andere Player einbindet.
Beim WM Player sollte man die Informationsabfrage ganz deaktivieren.

ICQ stellt auch ein höheres Risiko dar.
Genauso Programme von Microsoft (Windows Live Search, Messenger +++)
Auch bei Yahoo & co würde ich abraten, auch wenn es oft als Searchengine oder Toolbar mit angeboten wird.

Programme wie Limeware, Torrent, +++ zu benutzen ist auch leichtsinnig.

Bei Firefox sollte man lieber das seit 3.0 standartmäßige aktivierte Prefetching abschalten.
Dieses dient nur zum schnelleren Laden von Seiten, wobei Daten von diversen Seiten unsichtbar vorgeladen werden.
Man weiß nur nie, auf welchen Seiten gesucht wird.

Firefox hat auch nette Tools/Plugins. wovon ich 3 benutze (NoScript, AdBlockPlus und WOT)
NoScript verhindert standartmäßig selbstständige Scripts.
Auch wenn ich Sachen öfters temporär gestatten muss - es ist mir lieber, selber zu entscheiden, was starten darf/was nicht -
so auch bei Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit AdBlockPlus kann ich komplette Frames verbannen/blockieren.
Mit WOT gibt es eine Bewertung von Sites - bereits bei den Links unter Google.
Das ist sehr nützlich, da auch Google längst nicht sichere Links enthält.
Bei WOT kann ich sogar selbst bewerten, für mich Seiten quasi blocken und auch anderen Usern somit helfen.

Und wichtig ist auch:
Immer Downloads mit aktuellen Scanner erst überprüfen, bevor sie angewendet werden!
Dasselbe gilt auch für gebrannte CDs, die man z.B. von nem Kumpel/Freund bekommen hat.
Auch wenn es nicht mit Absicht geschehen ist, können Schädlinge mitgebrannt worden sein.

....


----------



## Testare (11. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich dazu noch paar Gedanken ....



Danke für die nachfolgenden Erweiterungen, die, soweit ich es sehe, allerdings manchmal etwas den normalen User überfordern könnten. Sinnvoll sind sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Wagga (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich nutze folgendene
Addons:
IE Tab (Windows Update über Firefox)
ADblock Plus
WOT
Kaspersky URL Advisor (KIS-Modul)
NoScript, Blockt Javascript, bis man es erlaubt!


----------



## KingNothing22 (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich benutze zwar virenscanner und co aber ich finde wenn man keine sensiblen daten(firmenzeug, bank-TANs oder sowas) am pc hat ist es am einfachsten jeden monat oder so ein backup auf dvd oder einer externen hd zu machen...so muss man sich nicht viele gedanken darüber machen ob man gut genug geschützt ist bzw. wo man surft...


----------



## Rethelion (12. Dezember 2009)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> also ich benutze zwar virenscanner und co aber ich finde wenn man keine sensiblen daten(firmenzeug, bank-TANs oder sowas) am pc hat ist es am einfachsten jeden monat oder so ein backup auf dvd oder einer externen hd zu machen...so muss man sich nicht viele gedanken darüber machen ob man gut genug geschützt ist bzw. wo man surft...



Ein Backup sollte man zwar schon machen, aber wenn dann zusätzlich zum Virenscanner.
Bis du merkst, dass du einen Trojaner oder ähnliches auf dem PC hast, kannst du ja schon wieder ein Backup gemacht haben und stellst dann immer wieder ein infiziertes Betriebssystem her.
Und das ist genauso sinnvoll wie gar kein Backup zu machen.


----------



## Wagga (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache alle 3 Monate ein Backup.
Dafür nutze ich Paragon Drivebackup 9 Personal

Für den Privatgebrauch reicht auch:
DriveimageXML
oder Paragon DriveImage Express


----------



## Pusillin (17. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Und Hauptziel der automatischen Programme ist immer noch bzw wieder der IE.


Genau,
ich meine die Firefoxnutzerquote liegt bei c.a. 25%, während der IE mit über 60% definitiv am meisten hat.
(War doch vor kurzem die Klage gegen Microsoft, wegen mangelnder Entscheidungsfreiheit des Browsers
bei deren Betriebssystemen.)

Und Danke für die Informationen, Testare, schön dass sich einer um unsere Internetsicherheit sorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (21. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das es wenig RAM verbraucht liegt daran, dass PCA alles auf die Panda-Server auslagert; zieh mals Internetkabel und schon bist du ungeschützt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte auch Norton und mein Pc war voll von Virusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (21. Dezember 2009)

_Hast du sie denn verstanden?_


----------



## Rethelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Norton und mein Pc war voll von Virusen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



A) steht da nirgends, dass man sich mit Norton keinen Virus einfangen kann und
 beziehe ich mich auf die aktuelle Version.

Kein Programm schützt dich zu 100% und auch nimmt dir kein AV das Denken ab.


----------



## Rethelion (24. Dezember 2009)

Auf http://www.av-comparatives.org/ wurde der Jahresbericht veröffentlicht, der die bestbewertesten Sicherheitsprodukte 2009 enthält.

Platz1: Symantec Norton
Platz2: Kaspersky(Knapp hinter Norton)
Platz3: Eset Nod32


----------



## Wagga (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mit der KIS zufrieden und werde sie wohl 2010/2011 wieder nutzen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Palatschinkn (25. Dezember 2009)

Taugt der KIS 2010 was? Bräucht dazu auch eine Anleitung wie man den Optimal Konfiguriert.


----------

